# ROCCAT SWARM Absturz wenn KONE AIMO verbunden



## Egole (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde

ich habe die Suche erfolglos bemüht und weis auch garnicht, wie man mir helfen könnte, dennoch habe ich den Drang nach Kommunikation ))

Vor kurzem habe ich mir nach Jahren mal wieder einen Gaming-PC gegönnt. [...]
Für die Wirtschaft der Eingabegeräte landete ich im gesamten bei ROCCAT.

Als Tastatur ist es eine  ROCCAT Vulcan 120 geworden, als Maus eine ROCCAT KONE AIMO.

Zunächst nannte ich nur die Tastatur mein eigen, es funktionierte alles tadellos. Nach ein paar Tagen stellte ich fest das, sobald ich die Tastatur auf AIMO Beleuchtung schalten wollte, sich die Software ROCCAT SWARM einfach schloss (Tage zuvor ging das noch).

Dann trudelte neulich meine Gaming-Maus ein. Ich stellte zunächst fest, das die Software sich nun garnicht mehr öffnet (Lädt, ist kurz zu sehen, und schließt sich direkt wieder).

Ein paar Tage später, und dem vergeblichen warten auf Feedback von ROCCAT (bis heute unbeantwortet) stelle ich fest, das SWARM sich nur dann hinstellt, wenn die Maus angeschlossen ist. Habe ich lediglich die Tastatur angeschlossen, öffnet sich die Software (bis zum Zeitpunkt etwa, wenn ich als Beleuchtung AIMO setzen wöllte).

Da der Support irgendwie nichts von mir wissen will, und für mich die nicht gerade günstige Hardware irgendwie nutzlos erscheint, wenn die Software dazu nicht funktioniert, frage ich mich, was tun. In die Gewährleistung beim Händler gehen? Haftet der dafür überhaupt? Ich nehme ja mal nicht an, das die Hardware defekt ist, aber was soll ich damit, wenn ich sie nicht nutzen kann?

Oder doch noch auf den Support seitens ROCCAT hoffen, wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen?

Freue mich auf ein Feedback!

LG
Egole


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2018)

Hi und willkommen im Forum 

Ist das diese Tastatur? Roccat Vulcan 120 Aimo, grau, LEDs RGB, USB, DE (ROC-12-440-BN) ab € 159,99 (2019) - ComputerBase

Wenn ja, lies dir mal die paar wenigen Bewertungen durch...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: es gibt einige Andere, die haben ähnliche Probleme wie du. Und bei dem Preis würde ich ein Mindestmaß an Qualität erwarten. Ich würde sie zurück bringen und Geld zurück verlangen, sie bzw. beide Sachen funktionieren halt nicht so wie angepriesen/bezahlt. 
Grüße


----------



## tdi-fan (3. Dezember 2018)

Egole schrieb:


> Zunächst nannte ich nur die Tastatur mein eigen, es funktionierte alles tadellos. Nach ein paar Tagen stellte ich fest das, sobald ich die Tastatur auf AIMO Beleuchtung schalten wollte, sich die Software ROCCAT SWARM einfach schloss (Tage zuvor ging das noch).



Bist nicht der einzige, ich habe/hatte dieses Problem auch, auch nach den ganzen autom. Updates. Hab die Swarm-Software deinstalliert, und noch mal neu installiert, und seitdem keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Vermutlich wird sie aber irgendwann wieder abstürzen bzw sich schließen.


----------



## Hubacca (3. Dezember 2018)

Wie tdi-fan schon geschrieben hat die komplette Software deinstallieren - neuste Softwareversion von Roccat herunterladen und neu installieren. 
Wichtig: Auch immer die Firmware der Geräte updaten !
Ich habe danach (wenns läuft) die automatischen Updates ausgeschaltet und es läuft - meisten treten die Problem nach Updates oder Installation neuer( Software)- sorry meinte Hardware - auf.

Das ist aber nicht nur ein Roccat Problem - anscheinend werfen die Anbieter neue Produkte auf den Markt bevor die Software ausgereift ist oder sie veröffntlichen einfach nur unausgereifte Software.
Razer Synapse 3 zB hat bei mir auch erstmal Probleme verursacht. Logitech und  Steelseries Engine haben da ab und zu nur mal kleinere nicht so gravierende Probleme gezeigt.
Lustigerweise habe ich meine Ducky One TKL RGB sehr günstig erstehen können weil der Verkäufer sie so verstellt oder zum Absturz gebracht hatte das nix mehr ging.....


----------



## kleinerEisbär (3. Dezember 2018)

hab die Kone Aimo & Suora RGB & Horde Aimo, inzwischen ist es ganz normal dass nach ein paar Updates die Roccat SWARM Software nicht mehr läuft.
Finde ich jetzt auch nicht arg viel schlimmer als den Scheiß den Nvidia mit Geforce Experience verzapft.
Regelmäßige Windows Reinstalls helfen


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Dezember 2018)

Egole schrieb:


> Da der Support irgendwie nichts von mir wissen will, und für mich die nicht gerade günstige Hardware irgendwie nutzlos erscheint, wenn die Software dazu nicht funktioniert, frage ich mich, was tun. In die Gewährleistung beim Händler gehen? Haftet der dafür überhaupt? Ich nehme ja mal nicht an, das die Hardware defekt ist, aber was soll ich damit, wenn ich sie nicht nutzen kann?


Kannst du beide Geräte an einem anderen PC testen, um einen Hardwarefehler auszuschließen? In jedem Fall kannst du natürlich deinen Anspruch auf Gewährleistung beim Händler geltent machen, selbst wenn es ein Softwareproblem ist.

Hab gerade die AIMO als Geschenk gekauft, von daher interessiert mich, wie deine Anfrage beim Support verläuft. Kannst ja mal berichten.



Hubacca schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht nur ein Roccat Problem


Doch! Es ist völlig unerheblich, ob andere Hersteller auch schrottige Software liefern. Wenn ein Hersteller High End Preise verlangt, kann man als Kunde auch High End Leistung erwarten. Aber anscheinend ist das wichtigste aktuell, dass die LEDs schön bunt leuchten.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (3. Dezember 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hab gerade die AIMO als Geschenk gekauft, von daher interessiert mich, wie deine Anfrage beim Support verläuft. Kannst ja mal berichten.



Ich hatte dabei schon Kontakt mit dem Roccat Support, waren super freundlich, aber selbst via Remote Support haben sie es mir dann halt neu installiert & dann lief alles wieder.
Ich meine die Tastatur / der Treiber läuft ja auch ohne die SWARM Software. Dass diese Zusatzsoftware dann in Updates verhunzt wird passiert jedem Softwarehersteller und ist als ITler eigentlich auch nicht weiter schlimm. 
Von zum Beispiel der AORUS Software für Grafikkarten brauche ich ja bestimmt gar nicht erst anfangen  da ist inzwischen sogar die RGB Steuerung eine extra Software die gefühlt jeden zweiten Tag alles zum erliegen bringt xD


----------



## Hubacca (3. Dezember 2018)

@Birdy84:  ? Ich habe nicht geschrieben das es bei Roccat egal ist weil andere auch das Problem haben !
Das grundlegende Problem ist das Produkte und Software unausgereift auf den Markt geschmissen werden damit der Kunde auch immer jede Woche schön was neues kaufen kann ?
Aber der Kunde möchte das ja auch so !?! Das suggeriert ihm auf jeden Fall der Markt und viele fallen auch drauf rein !


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Ich hatte dabei schon Kontakt mit dem Roccat Support, waren super freundlich, aber selbst via Remote Support haben sie es mir dann halt neu installiert & dann lief alles wieder.
> Ich meine die Tastatur / der Treiber läuft ja auch ohne die SWARM Software.


Zum Glück.


kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Dass diese Zusatzsoftware dann in Updates verhunzt wird passiert jedem Softwarehersteller und ist als ITler eigentlich auch nicht weiter schlimm.


Das ist doch jetzt aber auch keine Entschuldigung. Bloß weil man KFZ Mechaniker ist, akzeptiert man, dass sein Auto defekt aus der Werkstatt zurück kommt?


----------



## Egole (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen dank erstmal für eure Antworten.
- Auch wenn sich das alles nun sehr ernüchternd ließt *lach

Ich muss mir wohl eingestehen, das ich ein Doppelopfer geworden bin. Das Gehäuse ist von NZXT - diese CAM Software geht inzwischen auch nicht mehr, obgleich diese anfangs auch super funktioniert hat. Dies laß ich auch vorher im Netz, und schätzte mich dann glücklich, das doch alles ging. Aber hier gehts ja um die Eingabegerätschaft.

Inzwischen bin ich schon fast "frustriert". Das diese Peripherie zwecks der Software ebenfalls so zwecklos werden könnte, darüber habe ich mich online vorab garnicht erkundigt gehabt. Aber ja, es ist ja in der Tat so, die Problemmeldungen sind nicht selten, und reichen Jahre zurück im Netz. Drum ist meine Hoffnung auch wahrlich über den Jordan inzwischen.

Der Support seitens Roccat hat bis heute kein Lebenszeichen von sich gegeben, obgleich die automatische Rückmeldung vom Zendesk ja bestätigt, das alle Tickets eingegangen sind.

Meinerseits habe ich sämtliche Szenarien durchgespielt: dazu zählen etwa extrem saubere Deinstallationen -aller- USB Komponenten & derer Software, BIOS Update, Chipset-Treiber neu installiert, im Gerätemanager "ausgeblendete" Eingabegeräte und USB-Controller entfernt. Auch die VC++ Redistributables hatte ich einmal alle komplett entfernt, inkl. .NET Framework. Diese installieren die Pakete ja stets mit.

Ein Neuaufsetzen des Windows kommt für mich nicht in Frage, das Setup inkl. Rechner sind gerade mal 3 Wochen alt. Lieber verkaufe ich den gesamten Rechner wieder und lasse das Zocken eben bleiben und schaffe an meinem Mac friedlich weiter die Nächte durch  

An einem anderen Rechner jedoch habe ich die Gerätschaft in der Tat noch nicht getestet, das wäre an einem Notebook aber möglich, werde ich gleich direkt einmal testen.

Zum Thema Roccat Swarm Update: wie kann ich denn verhindern, dass er die Updates zieht? Das Setup sieht bei mir folgendermaßen aus: nach dem ersten Start, möchte er sofort Updates laden, und lässt mir auch keine andere Wahl. Er lädt erst "die neuste Software", und danach die Treiber für die Geräte. Die Firmware der Geräte hingegen hatte er direkt zu beginn an schon aktualisiert, das hat auch funktioniert. Sobald er damit fertig war, schloss sich auch direkt im Anschluss die Software. "Maus entfernen und wieder einstecken - dann auf OK klicken" - so weit kam ich nicht, den nach dem Einstecken, geht nichts mehr. Inzwischen ist es auch egal, wenn nur die Tastatur angeschlossen ist und die Maus nicht, die Software lässt sich nicht mehr benutzen.

Hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht zu viel durcheinander getippt, aber die Sache nervt mich richtig an inzwischen. Vor allem der Punkt, das man ignoriert wird ...

Grüße euch!
Egole


UPDATE: gerade fahre ich die Kiste hoch ... was ploppt da ein ... "ROCCAT Swarm - es ist ein Update verfügbar".
Mit Revo-Uninstaller und CC-Cleaner Swarm deinstalliert, neu heruntergeladen von der Website, installiert, Updates via Swarm ziehen lassen - Maus und Tastatur funktionieren - die Software bleibt geöffnet! :o)


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2018)

Egole schrieb:


> Ein Neuaufsetzen des Windows kommt für mich nicht in Frage, das Setup inkl. Rechner sind gerade mal 3 Wochen alt.


Erinnert mich an die Installation des Logitech Rumble Pads unter Windows 98. Wenn man die richtig durchgeführt hat, konnte man Windows neuaufsetzen oder ohne das Gamepad leben. Damals habe ich das gemacht, heute würde ich den Schrott zurück geben.



Egole schrieb:


> Lieber verkaufe ich den gesamten Rechner wieder und lasse das Zocken eben bleiben und schaffe an meinem Mac friedlich weiter die Nächte durch


Ich hätte ja eher die Maus (und den Mac) verkauft.


----------



## Hubacca (4. Dezember 2018)

Siehst du - funktioniert doch !-O
Und wenns jetzt läuft gehst du auf Swarm-Einstellung und schaltest das "Automatisch nach Updates" suchen auf "AUS". Dann dürftest du solange ruhe haben bis du ein anderes Roccat Gerät anschliessen möchtest .....das meinte ich damit.


----------



## Egole (4. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Und wenns jetzt läuft gehst du auf Swarm-Einstellung und schaltest das "Automatisch nach Updates" suchen auf "AUS".



JETZT habe ich dies Menü auch mal finden DÜRFEN! x) Danke für den Tipp! Sofort deaktiviert.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja eher die Maus (und den Mac) verkauft.


( Bis anno - direkt kurz nach dem Erscheinen von Windows 8 - klang ich so auch noch, damals, früher.   )

Schönen Abend


----------



## Hubacca (4. Dezember 2018)

Ohje - das ist dieses Zahnrad Icon das allgemein für Einstellungen steht, so ziehmlich klein rechts oben versteckt .....aber du hast es ja letztlich gefunden !-)
Updates Autromatisch herunterladen hab ich auch ausgeschaltet - weißt ja jetzt wo es zu finden ist ....
Bei mir zeigt er auch schon wieder 10 Glocken (Updates verfügbar) an !-O  
Ob ich mich trauen sollte mal zu aktualisieren ? Ich glaub erstmal nicht.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Egole (5. Dezember 2018)

Meine Empfehlung: never change a running swarm. *g*

Zu diesem Punkt kam ich leider erst nach dem Update, da ich initial nach einer Installation garnicht in der Lage dazu war irgend etwas zu klicken, bis er die Geräte installiert hatte, welche ja auch als "Update" deklariert waren, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Danach schloss sich dann permanent das Programm...

Am Wochenende werde ich mich durch die Gerätschaften testen, meine Profile wieder anlegen und einfach mal wild herum klicken. Ich bin mal gespannt. Gestern beim kurzen Testen zumindest machte alles einen stabilen Eindruck.
Jetzt schlage ich mich nur noch mit NZXT und CAM herum, aber hier antwortet zumindest der Support regelmäßig.

Schönen Tag!


----------

